# Toys for cockapoo puppy



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi when I get a cockapoo puppy what types of toys / how many should I get I have heard about kings also nylabones and antler chews are all suitable at 8 weeks what else would you suggest what about something more cuddly that's safe 
Thanks


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

You can never have too many toys. Kongs are great to put little treats in and keep them occupied for a good while. Antlers are good too. Here's a couple pictures of Maggie's toys. The first are all the toys that were waiting for her to come home at 8 weeks old. All of the stuffies have since lost their stuffing as she is now an expert at taking it all out. The second is the line up of her favorite squeaky toys.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Our 6 month old pup has a favourite toy - and empty plastic plant pot that she stole from the garden! She also likes chewing on an empty plastic water bottle inside a tied up sock. (actually, she likes chewing anything at the moment as she is teething!)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just got this long on clearance and it's a huge hit. It crinkles like a bottle, has beads that rattle and rolls.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear's favourite toys are his kong and anything that makes noise. Toys that are stuffed are promptly de-stuffed within the hour...


----------

